# Refrigerator Fans - do they help



## jhelm

Our frig seems to work ok, but it is very much affected by the outside temperature. When it's very hot the temp inside is too high. I've read that some have installed 12v fans to circulate more air in the cooling section. I have a couple of computer fans and wonder if it is worth the trouble to hook one up. I would probably just put it on an on off switch and turn it on during the day when it is very hot out.


----------



## trevorf

Yes they definitely work. I installed one 12V computer fan on the inside of the top fridge vent set to suck out hot air. Same idea as yourself, just installed a simple switch for use during the hottest part of the day.
Made good use of it in the south of France couple of months ago.


----------



## bognormike

I had exactly that on our Pilote, fitted it in the upper vent with a switch inside the van, definitely worked


----------



## peejay

Pretty much essential if you visit hot places alot imo.

The heat that is extracted by the fan is amazing.

Pete


----------



## listerdiesel

Our fridge vents open into the back of the trailer where the engine lives during transportation, but we did fit a 40mm fan from an HP computer power supply to aid air extraction out of the under-sink area:










Finished off on the other side by a floor air vent moulding from ebay:










We fitted a 47R wirewound resistor into the feed to the fan to cut the noise down. It doesn't affect its function as far as we need it, and it is almost inaudible at night.

Current taken is about 1/4 of an amp or 250mA.

Peter


----------



## jhelm

OK I got all the parts and will do it this afternoon, if not too hot outside. Interestingly the frig has a cut out with fan marked on it. I don't know what fan they were talking about but I got a switch that fits right in the hole so it should be easy and look professional. Just have to decide how to mount the fan and where to get the 12v.

Thanks all for confirming that it is a good idea.


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

For those with limited DIY skills, like us, Dave Newell installed two fridge fans for us. They have a three way switch - on, off and auto which comes on at 35 deg C - we leave it on auto all summer.

P&L


----------



## pneumatician

All I can say is that I saw the commercial idea and decided to DIY with three ex PC power supply fans. In Southern climes they certainly bring the temperature of the circulating air down considerably. 
I suppose this must be a good thing.

Cost Nowt, took a couple of hours to assemble.

Steve


----------



## javea

jhelm said:


> OK I got all the parts and will do it this afternoon, if not too hot outside. Interestingly the frig has a cut out with fan marked on it. I don't know what fan they were talking about but I got a switch that fits right in the hole so it should be easy and look professional. Just have to decide how to mount the fan and where to get the 12v.
> 
> Thanks all for confirming that it is a good idea.


I fitted a fan which included a thermostatic automatic switch, found a 12 volt wire at the back of the fridge and tapped into that - worked fine.

Wouldn't be without it now, it really helps to move the hot air out from the back of the unit.


----------



## Easyriders

We recently put in a single fan horizontally, so it blows upward through the fins - that's what Dometic recommended when we contacted them. It's supposed to be much more efficient than extracting through the vent.

We also put in a baffle to force the air to go through the fins, rather than around them.

Haven't been able to see what difference it makes yet - off to Spain and Portugal in a couple of weeks, should be a better test. Too cold and wet in Wales to test!

On our last trip abroad, May to July, temperatures hit 45C in places, and the fridge just couldn't cope. We ended up throwing away so much food.

Just to be on the safe side, we've also bought a Waeco compressor fridge freezer, the size of a large coolbox. It runs off 12V or mains.

Can't do without our cold beer and chilled wine, even if we manage without the food!


----------



## raynipper

Yes they do work is the simple answer.
But there is more to keeping a fridge cool in very hot climes than that.
Always try and park the fridge side of the van away from the sun. Try to keep it and the vents in the shade. Remember exactly where everything is in the fridge to minimise the door being open. 2 or 3 seconds max. Make sure the door seals are good by trying a slip of paper around the seal.

Ray.


----------



## BwB

A motorhome I had in Australia had a fan fitted to the inside of the top vent and it worked extremely well to cool the fridge more efficiently. 

The fan was attached to a small/cheap solar panel on the roof. When the sun was out the fan was on. Fit and forget. It didn't need much daylight to get it working and had the advantage of a bit of air flow even when the van wasn't being used.

Worth doing if you're spending a lot of time in the warm. The other comment above about parking so the sun isn't on the fridge side is extremely important too.


----------



## jhelm

Well it took a bit of time. But it's done. All the wires are hidden and the switch is in the frig panel so it looks like it was made that way. At some point I may put on a thermostat. I do notice a bit of noise now. I'm also wondering if having more than one fan would make a difference. I see someone put in three. I feel hot air coming out the vent so it's doing it's job. I will see tomorrow how well it works.


----------



## tonka

Thanks to the OP and others for this post..
We are just back from our first summer trip in some serious warm weather, 30 degrees most the time and 42 in central France on the way back... As we have a new van and not been in this heat before I was unsure if we had an issue with our fridge..
Met a fellow traveller and he mentioned about fans in fridges, so looks like i'm off on ebay to get a couple... :wink:


----------



## emjaiuk

I seem to remember seeing a fan that was meant to be fitted inside the fridge to circuate the air, presumably to minimise the build up of warmer air at the top.


Malcolm


----------



## Easyriders

Nobody seems to have noticed our previous post. The fan should push air through the fins, and you may well need a baffle if the space between the fins and the side of the MH is more than 1cm. That's nearly always the case.


----------



## peejay

raynipper said:


> Remember exactly where everything is in the fridge to minimise the door being open. 2 or 3 seconds max.


In my experience, 'fridge door open' and '2 or 3 seconds' just aren't in my wifes vocabulary :roll:

pete


----------



## raynipper

Give her the curdled milk and yoghurt Pete. It helps to sharpen the senses.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A Germans answer to an under performing fridge
They were new to motorhoming and were reading a manual which said "remove vent covers"
I tried to explain to him that they had removed the vents as well as the covers. He ignored me. Went away and returned with the letter box rain shield. :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## jhelm

Easyriders said:


> Nobody seems to have noticed our previous post. The fan should push air through the fins, and you may well need a baffle if the space between the fins and the side of the MH is more than 1cm. That's nearly always the case.


I did notice, maybe it's the better way, but I already committed myself to just attaching the fan to the upper vent grill. It won't be a big problem to change should it not work well as it is. The hard part was running the wires so that they are hidden in existing wiring channels.


----------



## listerdiesel

We have six floor vents, 3 under the fridge condenser and the rest under the oven and hob.

Because our kitchen backs onto the load carrying part of the trailer, the standard rectangular vents open into that space, not outside, but it has been fine and we froze the milk in the fridge door pockets last week, have turned the fridge down since then!

The fan we fitted is just to take out any 'excess' heat, and it runs as long as the 12V feed to the kitchen is turned on. It is barely audible at night, which is what you want.

The chimney vent for the fridge does go to the outside wall of the trailer.

Peter


----------



## jimedmeades

I've been a member of this forum for less than a month and have learned so much already. For that I thank everyone who contributes as it's invaluable to a newbie MHer like me !
I recently purchased my MH in England and drove it home to Portugal.
I must say my only disappointment has been the fridge. Didn't give it a thought that with temps here around 30 upwards I was asking a bit much of the poor thing.
I will definitely be fitting a couple of fans as Easyriders suggests !

Thanks everyone !!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wonder if these would be any good, or would two larger ones be better?
PC cooling fans


----------



## peaky

yes I had 2 fridge fans fitted before picking up my van, they come on auto, with temps out here you need them been brill never any probs with a warm fridge.


----------



## Zebedee

They would be a bit small I think Kev, and there's no need to part with coin of the realm when it's so easy to get the fans out of a computer's PSU.

A good steady draught of air will help a lot, but only up to a point. As the temperature of the ambient air approaches 30 degrees its cooling effect on the fins becomes very much reduced. The only fridges that will work well above that temperature are the compressor type.

Now, if the fan could draw the air through a little heat exchanger _inside _the fridge . . . . . :roll:

Perhaps not such a daft idea, but it would add too much to the cost of the fridge so we'll never know how effective it might be. :?:

Dave


----------



## philoaks

Coincidence that this thread has been resurrected as I have just received a couple of PC fans that I ordered to fit to our fridge.

Originally I'd planned to have a manual system with a DPDT switch allowing one or both fans to be operated. I'm wondering now whether it would be better to go for an auto option with some sort of thermostatic switch in the circuit.

I've trawled the net but at the moment the only thing I can find that would do the job is this http://www.maplin.co.uk/thermostat-kit-31698

Can anyone recommend this kit or anything else suitable?

Thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> They would be a bit small I think Kev, and there's no need to part with coin of the realm when it's so easy to get the fans out of a computer's PSU.
> 
> A good steady draught of air will help a lot, but only up to a point. As the temperature of the ambient air approaches 30 degrees its cooling effect on the fins becomes very much reduced. The only fridges that will work well above that temperature are the compressor type.
> 
> Now, if the fan could draw the air through a little heat exchanger _inside _the fridge . . . . . :roll:
> 
> Perhaps not such a daft idea, but it would add too much to the cost of the fridge so we'll never know how effective it might be. :?:
> 
> Dave


I don't have any old pc gear to pull apart or anywhere to get any locally.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Phil

If it were me I would not go for fully auto. Admittedly the current demand for these fans is very small, but over a period of a few days (of hot weather) off hookup it would have to run down your battery a bit faster.

If you really want an automated system, why not make it switchable so you can choose to have it on either auto or manual? That would give you the best of both worlds.

Dave


----------



## philoaks

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I wonder if these would be any good, or would two larger ones be better?
> PC cooling fans


I'm no expert Kev but I suspect they may be a little small. The other thing is that looking at the labels each one will draw over 1A!

I've got two of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PC-Coolin...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item19d23d5940 Current draw is quoted at less than 0.2A and they were pretty cheap so if they aren't up to the job I haven't lost too much !

Mine are the 120mm ones (£1.89 each)


----------



## Zebedee

Those are the ones Phil.

I know they are effective because Spykal had a problem with his fridge and fitted a couple of them. Until he found and fixed the cause of the problem they made a lot of difference.

Dave


----------



## philoaks

Zebedee said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> If it were me I would not go for fully auto. Admittedly the current demand for these fans is very small, but over a period of a few days (of hot weather) off hookup it would have to run down your battery a bit faster.
> 
> If you really want an automated system, why not make it switchable so you can choose to have it on either auto or manual? That would give you the best of both worlds.
> 
> Dave


That's a good point Dave and fitting an Auto/Manual switch would be quite easy. Perhaps I'll just try it out on manual first as I could always add the auto at a later stage.


----------



## rugbyken

As an auto device on our old van the two PC fans were wired to a top up solar battery charger that I had got fed up with it worked an absolute treat,
I mastic'd the panel (only less than a foot sq) to the roof and when the sun shone the fans worked when it didn't they weren't needed anyway, also no noise at night if I forgot to turn them off,


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

I thought I had ran out mods left to do on our Van, but having read this thread, I now really fancy doing this also.

Our layout has a small oven/grill directly above the fridge freezer (tall Dometic version with separate freezer compartment). As such the bottom vent is unusable as there is no space, and I would imagine it is too far from the cooling fins as these are right at the top).

The top vent is actually higher than the top of the fridge freezer (it is directly behind the oven).

My only option would be to use this vent. My question is this: What would be the best orientation and placing of the fans, due to the vent location and the possible interference of heat from the oven?

(also, for those of you that have used the thermostatic relay, what sort of temperature do you have it set to come on at?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zebedee

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> What would be the best orientation and placing of the fans, due to the vent location and the possible interference of heat from the oven?


Hi Ian

The purpose of the exercise is to suck or blow air across the fins of the heat exchanger. It makes no difference how you do it so long as the air passes over the fins - so site them in the most convenient position that will achieve this.

Having said that I would suggest you fit them on the top vent since if the are sucking air out it *has *to go past the fins. If fitted to the bottom and set to blow air in - it is conceivable that some of the air could back up and come straight back out of the bottom grille past the fans.

A thought experiment I admit, but I think suckers would be more certain than blowers. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Dave, thanks for the response.

I have just been and got on the ladders to have a closer inspection. 

Due to the shelf that the oven sits on. I wouldn't be able to fit one horizontally. So forced with having to have it sit vertically (aligned to the back of the grill). I think (like yourself) the only option will be to extract the air out from directly above the fins.

How effective this will be I don't know. But will give it a go and report back.

CHEERS


----------



## jhelm

I am seeing talk about two fans. We have one and don't see it making a big difference, but as said the temp is up around 30C. The inside temp in the middle of the fridge gets up to 11 and even 15 or higher. The little freezer still is freezing and closer to the cooling fins the temperature is much cooler. Should I install another pc fan would it make a difference? Our fridg is now about 13 years old. I'm almost thinking we need a fan inside to distribute the cool air.


----------



## Camdoon

Anyone have any experience of this?

http://www.outdoorbits.com/vento-double-fridge-fan-p-1880.html


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Camdoon said:


> Anyone have any experience of this?
> 
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/vento-double-fridge-fan-p-1880.html


That kind of looks like what I envisaged mine setup looking like.

THANKS for that.


----------



## pippin

In answer to a couple of recent posts:

That Maplin thermostat kit is the one I have used. It is made by Velleman.

Unfortunately, when the temperature is low the relay coil is powered.
Given that the fans will be off more than on I modified the cct to reverse the situation so that less current is taken.

It doesn't affect the operation as the relay has normally open and normally closed contacts.

I used two 120x120 computer fans in series so that they operate at half speed making them virtually inaudible.

Apparently some fans won't work that way, it seems they are the super-silent ones.

It isn't necessary to blow a gale over the hot workings, a gentle breeze is all that is needed.

I haven't checked the actual °C at which my fans kick in.
I just set the control to bring them on at what I think is an appropriate temperature.

I repeat the warning:

*Do NOT put the fans anywhere near the gas burner chimney end of the fridge.*

PS edit after another post appeared during typing mine.

For the money that vento jobby seems a reasonable price.
However, I would want to know how much noise it produces.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure where I saw it. might have been SBMCC anyhoo it was a pic of a fan inside the fridge blowing across the fins so all the fridge should be the same temperature.


----------



## pippin

Many upmarket domestic fridges and most commercial chillers have an internal fan to distribute the "coolth".

In fact my 12V Peltier Effect Coolbox has one.


----------



## mmck28

I am sitting in France near La Rochelle and have been thinking of how to improve the fridge cooling, so this thread has been very interesting.

Looks like I will be fitting a small fan to the vent when I get home...

I have also found an internal fan for the fridge available in America, called a fridge airator. Meant to help circulate the cold air. Not sure if you can get it in UK.

Mark


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You could always get a 75mm hole saw, drill through the back of the fridge somewhere where there are no pipes etc in the way, mount a PC fan there and it'll keep the back of the fridge cool.


----------



## pippin

Simply run a couple of thin wires in through the condensed water outlet hole and dangle the smallest 12V computer fan (25x25 mm or even 40x40 mm) inside.

Less than a tenner or even €10.


----------



## bigcats30

I fitted a couple of 80mm fans this weekend whilst on a campsite

just about to fit an inline fan controller to vary the speed of the fans

took all of 5 mins

will stick a couple of pics up shortly

and YES they do make a difference as the fridge doesn't have to work as hard to maintain the temp.


----------



## Zebedee

pippin said:


> Simply run a couple of thin wires in through the condensed water outlet hole and dangle the smallest 12V computer fan (25x25 mm or even 40x40 mm) inside.


Hmmmmmm - how would that work then Pipps?

If any cold air is blown _out _of the fridge through the outlet hole, the same amount of hot air will have to come _in _to replace it.

If that is possible you have an ineffective seal on the fridge door . . . . which explains why it wasn't working well in the first place. 

Q.E.D.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply run a couple of thin wires in through the condensed water outlet hole and dangle the smallest 12V computer fan (25x25 mm or even 40x40 mm) inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm - how would that work then Pipps?
> 
> If any cold air is blown _out _of the fridge through the outlet hole, the same amount of hot air will have to come _in _to replace it.
> 
> If that is possible you have an ineffective seal on the fridge door . . . . which explains why it wasn't working well in the first place.
> 
> Q.E.D.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

This is what I referred to earlier Dave, your only moving the air within the fridge, the tiny drain hole is big enough for some 0.5mm wires without really obstructing it

The best place is under a shelf with tie wraps, blowing down across the fins if poss.


----------



## bigcats30

bigcats30 said:


> I fitted a couple of 80mm fans this weekend whilst on a campsite
> 
> just about to fit an inline fan controller to vary the speed of the fans
> 
> took all of 5 mins
> 
> will stick a couple of pics up shortly
> 
> and YES they do make a difference as the fridge doesn't have to work as hard to maintain the temp.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bigcats30 said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted a couple of 80mm fans this weekend whilst on a campsite
> 
> just about to fit an inline fan controller to vary the speed of the fans
> 
> took all of 5 mins
> 
> will stick a couple of pics up shortly
> 
> and YES they do make a difference as the fridge doesn't have to work as hard to maintain the temp.
Click to expand...

Ooer, I've gone all lopsided, which way is up in the pic or where did you take the pic from might be a better question.


----------



## bigcats30

Kev_n_Liz said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted a couple of 80mm fans this weekend whilst on a campsite
> 
> just about to fit an inline fan controller to vary the speed of the fans
> 
> took all of 5 mins
> 
> will stick a couple of pics up shortly
> 
> and YES they do make a difference as the fridge doesn't have to work as hard to maintain the temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooer, I've gone all lopsided, which way is up in the pic or where did you take the pic from might be a better question.
Click to expand...

They are attached to the fins in the outlet of the fridge (outside your van so behind your fridge)

I think it's a bit of a design fault as the outlet (ie lets the hot air out) is lower than the fins so all the hot air sits up in the fins.

(though the fridge works well)

Now these pull the air up through the fins (cooler air through the fins) and push it out the outlet (hence why they face downward).

they are connected to a 12v connection at the bottom behind the fridge and all I have to do now is fit a switch so I can turn them off (currently just taking out the power cable)

works well as the fins are cooler to touch so therefore the fridge isn't working as hard to cool on a hot day


----------



## jimedmeades

Is it possible/good idea to put a fridge fan on the "load" connection of the solar panel controller ?


----------



## bigcats30

jimedmeades said:


> Is it possible/good idea to put a fridge fan on the "load" connection of the solar panel controller ?


no reason why not

I was going to do that but my controller doesn't have one (plus I had a 12v feed behind in fridge)

80mm fans run at next to nothing power wise

just add a switch in place so you can turn it off/on


----------



## Techno100

I went overboard on my Autocruise, two was enough :lol: 
Very much a thing to have if you have solar as this is the time when it does exactly what you want


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How and where have you mounted yours Andy?


----------



## Techno100

They were mounted on the top vent 
They idea is to draw air through the bottom vent and out through the top one


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> They were mounted on the top vent
> They idea is to draw air through the bottom vent and out through the top one


Thanks Andy, I've just fitted the fridge and it would be a real pain to take out again, but I can get to the top vent really easily, just need to get some fans now.


----------



## bigcats30

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were mounted on the top vent
> They idea is to draw air through the bottom vent and out through the top one
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy, I've just fitted the fridge and it would be a real pain to take out again, but I can get to the top vent really easily, just need to get some fans now.
Click to expand...

You can get them off ebay for 10 a penny but keep an eye on the amount of air they can push and power draw

80mm fans (two) will be fine

You can get bigger (120mm) but they don't always shift more air even though drawing more power so again just keep an eye on those numbers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bigcats30 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were mounted on the top vent
> They idea is to draw air through the bottom vent and out through the top one
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy, I've just fitted the fridge and it would be a real pain to take out again, but I can get to the top vent really easily, just need to get some fans now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get them off ebay for 10 a penny but keep an eye on the amount of air they can push and power draw
> 
> 80mm fans (two) will be fine
> 
> You can get bigger (120mm) but they don't always shift more air even though drawing more power so again just keep an eye on those numbers
Click to expand...

I've looked at a few, but don't see any air movement details on any so far.

fan 1

fan 2


----------



## listerdiesel

Computer fans are not terribly good quality, but their life may be OK for M/H use.

We use NMB or Papst ball-bearing fans, most are sleeve bearing types.

www.minebea.co.uk

3110KL-05W-B20 24V DC 0.09A that reduces on 12V.

We've found that running at full speed makes them, noisy, so get some 24V fans and run them on 12V, they all have internal inverters, so are not affected by the lower voltage.

I've got two on my desk giving me some breeze....  

Peter


----------



## bigcats30

Kev_n_Liz said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were mounted on the top vent
> They idea is to draw air through the bottom vent and out through the top one
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy, I've just fitted the fridge and it would be a real pain to take out again, but I can get to the top vent really easily, just need to get some fans now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get them off ebay for 10 a penny but keep an eye on the amount of air they can push and power draw
> 
> 80mm fans (two) will be fine
> 
> You can get bigger (120mm) but they don't always shift more air even though drawing more power so again just keep an eye on those numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've looked at a few, but don't see any air movement details on any so far.
> 
> fan 1
> 
> fan 2
Click to expand...

Kev they are pretty much the same so down to cost now

I looked at the second one and he had no 80mm just 90 (which is fine)

Get them ordered!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't afford anything fancy so I've ordered 3 of the ones I linked to, as I'm a bit low on the vent sizes, so hopefully this will make up for it by forcing it through better.

As I've not messed with these before some advise on the cable and fuse side 1mm+1amp ? and the easiest method of wiring them up, I was thinking that I might wire them up to 3 switches so I don't draw any more power than we need, or perhaps two running from the controller load terminals and one from the LBs, not sure which is the best, if they prove to be effective I might try putting on inside the fridge compartment to even out the temp, if it proves necessary.


----------



## rotorywing

Dirt cheap and rapid delivery

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281034736631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Martin


----------



## philoaks

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I can't afford anything fancy so I've ordered 3 of the ones I linked to, as I'm a bit low on the vent sizes, so hopefully this will make up for it by forcing it through better.
> 
> As I've not messed with these before some advise on the cable and fuse side 1mm+1amp ? and the easiest method of wiring them up, I was thinking that I might wire them up to 3 switches so I don't draw any more power than we need, or perhaps two running from the controller load terminals and one from the LBs, not sure which is the best, if they prove to be effective I might try putting on inside the fridge compartment to even out the temp, if it proves necessary.


Kev,

Not sure what type of switches you've used in your van but something like this would suffice for the fridge fans. You could wire one fan to the LHS and two fans on the RHS so by using different switch settings you could have one, two or three fans running.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLIPSAL-2...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2ec8bd62c2


----------



## jimedmeades

Seen a few good options on here. Thanks everyone !
One question, is it better to suck or blow ?

Keep it clean please !!! :lol:


----------



## pippin

You MUST suck air out from the top vent.
That way there is slight negative pressure in the rear.

If you blow in through the bottom vent then you could blow exhaust gasses into the hab area if the fridge has not been sealed correctly.

Our fridge had not been sealed correctly and even without a fan carbon monoxide came in.

Our CO detector/alarm saved our lives.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hey the posties been and I have three nice new shiny black fans to play with.

There are three wires on them, black, red and yerrow, so how do they wire up, as I've not seen this mentioned, or missed it, is it viable to put 1,2 or all 3 onto the load terminal, My issue is that the vents are undersized anyway so might even need to get more fans.

Also as this fridge freezer is new to us, I don't have a bench mark to work from not sure what effect the fans will have.

Just found this little bit of info.

"The Knowhow

A fridge should have a temperature of between 37°F(3°C) and 40°F (5°C). Any higher and the food will go off, any lower and you’ll lose nutrients and fresh food can be ruined.
The ideal freezer temperature is 0°F (-18°C) which will store food safely and stop bacteria forming
It’s a good idea to buy a fridge thermometer and check the temperature if you are not sure it the thermostat is working efficiently
If you adjust the thermostat, it generally will take 24 hours to adjust the temperature
To measure the temperature:

Fridge: put the thermometer in a glass of water. Check the temperature during the first door opening after not using the fridge for 8 hours or more (such as overnight).
Freezer: put thermometer between two bags of vegetables and as above check after 8 hours or more.
If you suspect there is something wrong with your fridge freezer? Keep an eye out for:

Your fridge partially freezing food or food feels warm
Clusters of ice forming on the walls of the fridge section (this is fine for the freezer section, although the build-up should not be more than 1/4 inch)
Melting ice in the freezer section
Food going off before the expiration date given on the label
Condensation forming on the fridge interior (or dribbling down the outside)"

I'm more concerned with fitting the fans first though, as the fridge freezer doesn't have any doors on it yet, I took them off to paint them satin black as the Electrolux grey is truly a sickly colour.


----------



## pippin

Just use the red and black wires.

It is not wise to cool the rear of the fridge tooooo much as it needs a certain amount of heat to operate correctly.

Using three fans is probably a bit over the top.

Goooooogle "Absorption Refrigerator" to find out how they work.


----------



## listerdiesel

Three wires usually means variable speed fans.

Red and Black are 12V + and -, the Yellow is the speed control.

You may need to take the yellow to + or - to get it to run.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> Just use the red and black wires.
> 
> It is not wise to cool the rear of the fridge tooooo much as it needs a certain amount of heat to operate correctly.
> 
> Using three fans is probably a bit over the top.
> 
> Goooooogle "Absorption Refrigerator" to find out how they work.


Thanks Pippin, what is the yellow wire for anyway?

As for over cooling, not sure I can really, as the correct vent is a L500, I could have gone for L300, smaller vents, but it didn't fit in with how we "were" going to fit it, so we now have a L100, L200 set up, so not sure how much but an appreciably lower throughput of air hence the need for 3 fans up top to force the air out more better like.


----------



## pippin

The yellow wire is something to do with speed control.

I have experimented, being a boffin, but not sussed out how to do it.


----------



## peejay

I've got just the one fan on my fridge and it has worked fine in hot climates for years.

I wouldn't have thought it necessary for any more than one fan either.

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

peejay said:


> I've got just the one fan on my fridge and it has worked fine in hot climates for years.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought it necessary for any more than one fan either.
> 
> Pete


Most have fitted two fans Pete, I need more for the reason I outlined earlier, I can always reduce it to two or even one simply enough, they're fitted now,but not wired yet, so I'll see how we go.

See pics 68a,b,c,d in my link below.

Just the best way to wire them into the van now, but @0.54w, I'm thinking just put them on the fridge light circuit, I wouldn't have thought using them while driving would make any great distance, but what do I know, I'm only a van driver, or was grr.


----------



## peejay

No probs Kev, seen the pics, with that many you could also use them as a bow thruster, to move the van sideways when on site (joke). :roll: 

I'm a complete numpty with electrics so got a mate to do mine, he took the feed from the nearby step which is still live when the control panel is off. 
Also had an on/off switch fitted so it can be switched off at night as I'm a very light sleeper.

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No worries Pete, I'm toying with making it a bit more complicated, coz m fik, I could have a centre off switch fed from both the Load terminals of the controller, and the LBs, having felt the not very high volume of air movement I think all 3 at once isn't overkill in the least, and splitting it over 2 switches, simple enough, I think, maybe, I need to try and do a diagram for that first to get my head around it, too much cider til silly o'clock this morning.


----------



## pippin

They take so little current that I simply wouldn't bother with fancy switching between LB & solar.

Just wire it into the nearest 12V LB supply.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> They take so little current that I simply wouldn't bother with fancy switching between LB & solar.
> 
> Just wire it into the nearest 12V LB supply.


Not so bothered about the load, more the noise when I take my afternoon snooze, as the fridge is right next to the bed.


----------



## listerdiesel

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not so bothered about the load, more the noise when I take my afternoon snooze, as the fridge is right next to the bed.


Handy to reach for a tinny without getting out of bed....  

We run our single little fan 24/7, and it's fed at reduced voltage as it whines a bit at full speed. Just audible on a quiet evening.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Our drink of choice when away in ones MH is Malibu, sometimes with Coke, not everyones choice of course.

The fans even though there is three of them just hum, no whine at all, Liz provides the whine :wink: :wink: usually Lambrusco if any, as we is simple folk.


----------



## listerdiesel

We rarely drink alcohol when away, might have some if the boys are coming/visiting as well, but we tend to be relatively alcohol-free.

We do drink, but not regularly. A couple of bottles of alco-pops maybe once a month, but we can take it or leave it.

Peter


----------



## brightsparkretired

*Fridges*

Apparently it is possible to get fridges for use in different temps (34c) I think. When buying a new outfit u can specify which 1 u want. Saw this on the Norcold (Thetford) U.S. site
Tel


----------

